# No cash from ATM



## missbudget (14 Nov 2007)

Hello
I had an ATM problem as follows:
On Friday, 7th September I withdrew €100 from an ATM (Ulster Bank) near my home which I have used often. However, the ATM did not give out the cash. I am a BOI customer so I phoned Banking 365. Their phone lines were very busy and it took about an hour to get through. I explained the situation and was told there was a problem on that day with laser cards and ATMs and not to worry- the amount would not be withdrawn from my account. On Monday morning I checked my online balace and the amount was debited. I phoned Backing 365 again and was referred to my local branch. 
The staff member at local branch took all my details and sent an enquiry to head office. Several weeks later I received a phone call to say the ATM had balanced on that day and so no refund would be made. I asked to appeal this and the enquiry was sent through again. I received the same response several weeks later. I asked was there a further appeals process and the answer was no. As far the bank is concerned there is nothing else they can do.

Do I have any recourse here or should I just accept the fact that my €100 is gone forever? I am very distrustful of ATMs at the moment and very glad I hadn't withdrawn €300 on that day!
Any advice?


----------



## Stifster (14 Nov 2007)

I'd get on to the financial regulator and see if they can help you. If you were told that there was a problem that day then they must have a record of that, if not your specific call.

Have you confirmed that the ATM balanced with the Ulster bank branch?


----------



## moneyhoney (14 Nov 2007)

If you want to make a complaint, you need to make it to the Financial Services Ombudsman, who can compensate you if he finds in your favour.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2007)

moneyhoney said:


> If you want to make a complaint, you need to make it to the Financial Services Ombudsman, who can compensate you if he finds in your favour.


Before going to the _FSO _you need to exhaust the complaints process with any other parties (e.g. banks) involved and get a final response letter from them:

[broken link removed]


----------



## missbudget (14 Nov 2007)

Thanks eveyone.
I haven't been able to get through the the correct department in Ulster Bank by phone. I will forward a written complaint to them and see what happens.


----------



## dave_brent (15 Nov 2007)

Hi

Seem thing happened to me.. I got no money but a receipt which showed 0.00 on it.. I kept it just in case


----------



## bond-007 (5 Aug 2008)

Similar thing happened to me today. Asked an Ulster bank atm for €400. Atm after some time said that this service is unavailable and spit out a receipt stating that your account will not be debited. The atm then went out of service. Checked online later and account has been debited by €400.

Who should I complain to? Postbank, Ulster bank or both?


----------



## Moneypit (6 Aug 2008)

Same thing happened me whilst using an Ulster Bank ATM in a garage a couple of weeks ago, I rang the PTSB a few days later when I saw that the amount had been debited from my account, they said they'd investigate and credit the money back, which they did two days later.  After reading this though I don't think I'll be rushing to use an Ulster Bank ATM again.


----------



## Petal (6 Aug 2008)

This happened to me once before. Tried to withdraw 50 Euros from an ulsterbank atm which had some connection error or something and got no money. I went ot AIB filled in a form and about 3-4 weeks later got my money refunded. They said it had to be sent and looked at by Ulster Bank though.


----------



## Dozylass (6 Aug 2008)

Missbudget what kind of ATM was it that you attempted to take the money form?
ATM's in shops are mostly balanced by the shops themselves but the bank should have a record of the funds not being dispensed.


----------



## missbudget (8 Aug 2008)

It seems this is a common problem with UB ATMs. I don't use them any more as it took 5 months to get my money refunded.  BOI contacted UB twice on my behalf. Both times they were told that the ATM had balanced correctly on the day and so they did not recognise a problem. Therefore no refund was made. Finally I wrote a cranky letter to my BOI bank manager which prompted a futher investigation and an immediate refund and an apology.


----------



## bond-007 (8 Aug 2008)

I think a request for a final response letter might focus the mind a wee bit better.


----------



## Plek Trum (8 Aug 2008)

Our local shop ATM (AIB one) regularly runs out of cash.  As a BOI customer , the amount will be debited from my account but is always re-credited within 24 - 36 hours, without any calls being made to any bank.

Kepp the pressure on UB and dont be shy of enlisting the help of your Bank Manager on the matter.


----------



## spud0301 (18 Aug 2008)

Having worked in the ATM helpdesk of a Bank i can advise you that the best thing to do is to contact the ombudsman. Once we got a letter from them we refunded straight away. Failing that ask to see the CCTV footage of the ATM to prove that you did not get any funds. however i have seen many cases where the ATM user simply walked away from the ATM and the cash came out seconds later


----------



## A_b (18 Aug 2008)

This has happened to me before and consulted two people I knew from the different banks. You must contact your own bank if it is not credited back into your account within 24 hours.  They then apply to the bank who own the atm.  Got my money back before end of week.  This is a regular occurence and Ulster bank should be able to see from their atm transactions that nothing was dispensed.  I'm sure you were not the only one on that day.


----------



## Tiara (21 Aug 2008)

Same thing happend to me at ATM outside EBS Building Soc in April of this year. The ATM is managed by AIB BANK. I reported the matter immediately to EBS and completed a complaint form which was forwarded to AIB. Weeks later I received a letter stating that since there was no imbalance on transactions at the ATM that day I would not be getting the 150 euro which I lost.
Sounds like this is getting to be quite common event. Just wondering whether it is worth doing something about it since it was so long ago and have since disposed of the AIB letter.


----------



## missbudget (21 Aug 2008)

I think it's worth trying to get your money back. Write a letter to the manager of your own bank detailing the dates, times and amount involved. After all, it is your money that went missing through no fault of your own.


----------



## g-gekko (21 Aug 2008)

I once tried to withdraw a sum of money form a UB ATM the slot opened but no money came out at first. I noticed the corner of the wad sticking out. I had to reach in and actully drag the money out!


----------

